# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT)  EMT-REDMI 6 PRO_ARB2 (SAKURA, MIUI11.0.5.0, 9.0) Reset Screenlock without losing data (Disable Screenlock)

## mohamed73

Case: REDMI 6 PRO_ARB2 (SAKURA, MIUI11.0.5.0, 9.0) forgot screenlock
Demand: Reset Screenlock without losing data 
Operation process:
1.Reading the help, Enter Qualcomm EDL/9008 mode, Connect USB Cable (install drivers)
2.Go to Service Tab, Click "Authentication Service"
3.Go to Unlock Tab, Click "Disable Screenlock"
4.Waiting the process finish

----------

